# Bird Dog Training



## yogi10 (May 11, 2016)

I've got a Boykin spaniel puppy that I am wanting to hunt in the future. I want to get some bird wings and also possibly some live birds to do some training with. I was hoping somebody could direct me to somewhere or somebody I could buy from.  I'm in the Gainesville, Ga area if that helps anyone. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 11, 2016)

Scroll up to the upland forum.  Tons of help there.


----------



## cactusjack (May 13, 2016)

You can purchase a variety of different wings from gun dog supply. Great service. For live birds M & M Quail farm us just up the road from you in Gillsville. I purchased some live quail from there just about a month ago, but I think they may be wrapped up for the season as far as live birds is concerned. Great service as well. $4 a bird plus $3 for their box, I believe the minimum order is ten. There are also sellers of  birds on the market place forum here on gon, but I've never found any in this area. Feel free to p.m. with any more questions.


----------



## Water Swat (May 17, 2016)

What are you wanting the dog to do? Duck dog or upland dog? I am in Lula and train the little brown fools. If you need some duck wings come get em'.


----------

